# Il fantastico mondo di Amelie 2 (non apritele la porta)



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2013)

Amelie, non lo sapevo inizialmente, ha avuto un saaaaaacco di problemi prima di partire.
Anzi, a quel che ho capito, è partita proprio per sfuggire a questi problemi.

Me l'hanno detto i miei colleghi e amici, non la madre.

Non ha finito le superiori, si è messa a convivere con un drogato, ha avuto gravi problemi di droga lei stessa. E' scappata, insomma.
I miei amici mi dicono che aveva gravissimi problemi di autostima, e non reggeva il confronto con i fratelli minori.

Io i primi giorni mi sono fatta in 4 per metterla a suo agio. Della serie poverina etc etc.
Ho radunato tutti i miei amici presenti in città che parlano inglese, l'ho portata al mare, etc etc.

Questi i fatti. Solo alcuni sia chiaro.

Al mare, non si porta dietro neppure un soldino, e sono costretta a comprarle pure l'acqua. L'avrei fatto lo stesso, ma essere obbligata a farlo... non mi va. Ovviamente, non si è neppure offerta di ripagarmi.
Il che, pensando che fosse una spiantatella che si mantiene a lavoretti, lo capivo. Fino a che non ho saputo che in realtà i genitori la spesano in tutto.

Non parla italiano, ok... ma non ha degnato Fra neppure di uno sguardo. Trasparente. Come non esistesse.
Non ha dimostrato il minimo interesse per me o lei.
Neppure il minimo, quello sindacale di educazione... quanti anni ha, cosa fai nella vita, che bella casa (ok, sarebbe stata una bugia, ma insomma  )... sapete, le chiacchiere educate.
Si è piazzata in casa, sul divano, a chattare con gli amici inglesi, e basta.
Risponde e si anima solo se sono io ad interessarmi alle sue cose.

I miei amici, tutti, mi hanno chiesto se ha problemi (sì), e uno mi ha chiesto se era autistica.

Non esce di casa. Le do mappe, informazioni, guide turistiche, ma "ha paura di perdersi" e si tappa in casa.
Mi offro di accompagnarla... non le va.

Io mi sento molto comprensiva, solo che...

Diamine.

Non mette via i suoi piatti sporchi -mi ero offerta di cucinare per lei anche, immaginavo che mangiassimo assieme, ma lei ha una alimentazione tutta particolare, mangia a orari strani, quindi si arrangia.

Non lava le pentole fino a che non le servono.
Me ne ha rovinate tre.
Metteva in lavastoviglie le cose piene di rimasugli.

Lasciava tutte le sue cose in giro.

Nulla di che, ma in definitiva ha dimostrato costantemente un menefreghismo profondo per il fatto che in quella casa c'eravamo anche io e Fra.
Una noncuranza per le nostre necessità, per il fatto di essere ospite aggratis per tre settimane a casa mia.
Mi ha finito e non ha neppure pensato di ricomprare diverse cose. Non costose, ma cmq l'irritazione c'è.
Pulivo casa, le ho chiesto di spazzare per favore, e il risultato è stato che dopo due volte che le spiegavo come si faceva, ho mollato e ho rifatto io.
E non si è offerta di fare null'altro.

La sento ridere e scherzare coi suoi amici.

Allora... è una povera disadattata che i genitori mantengono in giro per il mondo per paura di perderla definitivamente, e merita comprensione e pazienza, oppure è una povera disadattata che i genitori mantengono in giro per il mondo per paura di perderla definitivamente ma di fondo è una viziata egoista ed egocentrica come sostiene il mio collega?

Cmq, oggi pomeriggio se ne va.

E io vado a ricomprarmi le mie padelle completamente rovinate, chiedendomi se sua madre dovrebbe essere informata di qualcosa...

Non voglio lamentarmi con la madre delle pentole, sia chiaro. Mi chiedo se lei sa che sua figlia, lungi dall'aver approfittato di queste settimane per andare in giro, fare esperienza, muoversi, incontrare gente, le ha passate sul divano a dormire, mangiare, chattare con gli amici.

Accetto suggerimenti.

Io, come madre, credo che lo vorrei sapere. Ma non tutti sono così.


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

non deve essere stata un'esperienza molto positiva per te.
non ho capito chi te l'abbia presentata ma ci sarebbe da farle un bel discorsetto sul come si vive e sul come ci si comporta nella vita sociale


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2013)

ho incontrato la madre a una cena da colleghi e amici.
La madre mi ha raccontato di lei, e sentendo tutta la sua preoccupazione mi sono offerta io di ospitarla.

Guarda, per me solo un pò di irritazione, e qualche spesa in più, del tutto gestibili nonostante la mia situazione.

Immagino che la madre "sappia", il mio dubbio è se dovrebbe sapere che invece di sbocciare e aprirsi al mondo, sua figlia in questo viaggio, qui almeno, non se l'è cavata molto bene...

Alla fine, più che a me, penso che Amelie qui ha "fallito", sprecando completamente le occasioni che aveva, e dimostrando di non avere la voglia o le capacità di muoversi.


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

soprattutto non aveva ne voglia ne capacità, nemmeno per le cose più semplici della vita


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2013)

Se ne è finalmente andata.

Lasciando le pentole e i piatti da lavare.
Le sue lenzuola buttate a terra.
Senza aver mai pensato di fare neppure un pensierino a Fra per ringraziare.


Alle 16.30 le chiedo se ha guardato gli orari dei treni.
No.
Le dico che è meglio farlo, allora.
Ok.
Ma.
Non ci riesce, si confonde.
Ok, lo faccio io.

Ah, come si fa ad andare in stazione?
Glielo ho scritto in dettaglio in ben due mail, ma pazienza, glielo rispiego: prendi l'autobus che passa qua davanti, quello che va a destra.

Ah, come si fa a prendere un biglietto dell'autobus.
Mi sono permessa di sorridere e di prenderla un poco in giro  (anche questo glielo avevo spiegato nelle mail, e glielo avevo detto e mostrato mentre era qua) e si è offesa.

E' andata, non è più una mia responsabilità.

Eppure mi sento lievemente in colpa.
Quando l'ho salutata alla fermata -sì, l'ho accompagnata alla fine- mi è sembrato di mollare lì un essere indifeso come Fra.

Anche se molto meno amabile.

Fra mi fa sempre disegni in regalo


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2013)

intanto se non ha la sensibilità di giocare un po' con una bimba deliziosa come deve essere fra mi da subito l'impressione di grettezza , cosa che va ben oltre la maleducazione.
parla con la madre e dille le impressioni che hai perché questa ragazza non può combinare molto in questo modo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2013)

mi viene solo il dubbio che non abbia problemi del tipo dislessia o roba simile


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2013)

Minerva;bt9000 ha detto:
			
		

> mi viene solo il dubbio che non abbia problemi del tipo dislessia o roba simile


Chatta regolarmente con gli amici, scrive in modo corretto...


----------



## Flavia (26 Agosto 2013)

Minerva;bt9000 ha detto:
			
		

> mi viene solo il dubbio che non abbia problemi del tipo dislessia o roba simile


può essere ma in genere
queste problematiche emergono subito a scuola
e i bambini vengono instradati in un percorso ben specifico
che li integra nella loro classe e nella quotidianità
(il figlio di una mia collega soffre di disgrafia e dislessia)
a me sembra che questa ragazza sia affetta
da una grave forma di viziataggine acuta
lo so non me lo dite oggi sono acida


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2013)

no, no, flavia...questo è poco ma sicuro: la ragazza è (come dicevo) ancor peggio che maleducata.
mi chiedo solo se questi problemi con indirizzi e orari non abbiano  a che fare anche con un po' di dislessia


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2013)

Minerva;bt9003 ha detto:
			
		

> no, no, flavia...questo è poco ma sicuro: la ragazza è (come dicevo) ancor peggio che maleducata.
> mi chiedo solo se questi problemi con indirizzi e orari non abbiano  a che fare anche con un po' di dislessia


Dimostra di usare correttamente la parola scritta... poi non so se ci sono forme di dislessia più "specializzate".

Con me, le ho sempre dato io tutte le informazioni, forse si aspettava solo che anche stavolta mi mettessi in moto io e le dessi tutto... non so...


----------



## Flavia (26 Agosto 2013)

Minerva;bt9003 ha detto:
			
		

> no, no, flavia...questo è poco ma sicuro: la ragazza è (come dicevo) ancor peggio che maleducata.
> mi chiedo solo se questi problemi con indirizzi e orari non abbiano  a che fare anche con un po' di dislessia


Min tutto è possibile
ma suona così strano ,
perchè a scuola c'è una grande sensibilità
verso questo tipo di problematiche
il deficit di attenzione può essere dato 
da molte cose, compreso quello che lei
molto probabilmente si cala


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2013)

naus piantala.hai fatto fin  troppo


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2013)

Ehm....

Sono preoccupata. Mi chiedo se sta bene e come se la cava.
Domani le scrivo...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa;bt9008 ha detto:
			
		

> Ehm....
> 
> Sono preoccupata. Mi chiedo se sta bene e come se la cava.
> Domani le scrivo...


Non so come tu faccia, davvero
Io sarei solo contenta  di essermene liberata
Parlerei anche con la madre e la ringrazierei per la sòla che mi ha dato.
Magari è giusto che sappia che non fa una gran figura quando manda ospite la figlia da conoscenti e amici


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Agosto 2013)

farfalla;bt9011 ha detto:
			
		

> Non so come tu faccia, davvero
> Io sarei solo contenta  di essermene liberata
> Parlerei anche con la madre e la ringrazierei per la sòla che mi ha dato.
> Magari è giusto che sappia che non fa una gran figura quando manda ospite la figlia da conoscenti e amici


Un tot delle persone con cui ne ho parlato dicono che Amelie è solo una gran maleducata.

Un altro tot dicono che, a parte essere una gran maleducata, è una ragazza con grossi problemi. 

E io non so che pensare.
DI CERTO è maleducata. Ci sono persone disturbate che sono comunque gentilissime e tenerissime e piene di voglia di fare.
MA se non è SOLO maleducata ma ha anche gravi problemi di relazione e di adattamento, allora diamine mi preoccupo per lei. E la madre la avvertirei non della maleducazione, ma del fatto che 'sta sua figlia corre seri pericoli così allo sbando per il mondo.

Non so che fare, davvero, non so che cosa dire alla madre, se dire qualcosa.


----------



## gas (27 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa;bt9012 ha detto:
			
		

> Un tot delle persone con cui ne ho parlato dicono che Amelie è solo una gran maleducata.
> 
> Un altro tot dicono che, a parte essere una gran maleducata, è una ragazza con grossi problemi.
> 
> ...


perchè dire qualcosa alla madre? lei non ti ha mica avvisata su come si presentava la figlia. sicuramente la mamma la conosce bene e conosce anche i suoi lati negativi che ha espresso nei giorni trascorsi a casa tua.

personalmente le parlerei solamente in occasione di un eventuale incontro con la madre


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Agosto 2013)

gas;bt9013 ha detto:
			
		

> perchè dire qualcosa alla madre? lei non ti ha mica avvisata su come si presentava la figlia. sicuramente la mamma la conosce bene e conosce anche i suoi lati negativi che ha espresso nei giorni trascorsi a casa tua.
> 
> personalmente le parlerei solamente in occasione di un eventuale incontro con la madre


Una madre conosce i figli... ma fino a un certo punto. Nel senso, che talvolta, una madre preferisce, inconsciamente, chiudere gli occhi.
Mi è già capitato... un ragazzo molto disturbato, amico di un coinquilino, di passaggio a casa nostra, tanti anni fa.
Molto, molto disturbato... 
Non mi ricordo come mai, ma mi ritrovai al telefono con la sorella. E lei cadeva dalle nuvole... e diceva che esageravo, che loro, la famiglia, lo conoscevano bene, era solo... un pò strano...
Pochi giorni dopo, questo ragazzo si è suicidato.

Amelie non è a questo punto.

Ma, seppure la madre sa molto meglio di me i problemi che l'hanno spedita via da casa -droga etc- magari pensa e spera che si siano risolti. Che Amelie ora stia bene.
Le informazioni della madre vengono solo attraverso la figlia.
E io l'ho sentita, come descrive alla madre tutte le cose che fa etc etc.
Dipinge la situazione in modo diverso da quella che è.

Quindi la madre in realtà, magari, pensa che sua figlia sia a posto quando non lo è.

Io, madre, vorrei sapere come sta mia figlia.

Ma se Amelie è solo una gran maleducata, e in realtà sta benissimo, no che non serve parlare alla madre.

Insomma: solo maleducata, me ne frego.
Se sta male, sento il dovere di parlare alla madre.

Ma non so decidermi se sta male o no.
Coi suoi amici inglesi rideva e parlava... quindi troppo male magari non sta...


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2013)

nau  hai i tuoi pensieri mollala 2.
starà già scroccando vitto e alloggio altrove


----------



## Guest (27 Agosto 2013)

forse ha dei problemi, forse no. personaggi del genere esistono, sono dei finti indipendenti che pensano che tutto sia loro dovuto, che fingono di mettersi in gioco, che sfuggono al confronto negando la realtà, che si interessano a qualcosa o qualcuno solo fino a quando possono ottenere tanto investendo poco o nulla.
tu sei solo una delle tante persone da cui si è svaccata sul divano prima di partire per qualche altro posto.
ha abusato della tua ospitalità e se ne frega. 
guarda...tra un paio di settimane non si ricorderà nemmeno il tuo nome, tra meno di un mese ti avrà cancellata dalla sua testa.
fa lo stesso!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2013)

Minerva;bt9015 ha detto:
			
		

> nau hai i tuoi pensieri mollala 2.
> starà già scroccando vitto e alloggio altrove


riquoto
Sapete che a me fa tenerezza ZERO


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri;bt9016 ha detto:
			
		

> forse ha dei problemi, forse no. personaggi del genere esistono, sono dei finti indipendenti che pensano che tutto sia loro dovuto, che fingono di mettersi in gioco, che sfuggono al confronto negando la realtà, che si interessano a qualcosa o qualcuno solo fino a quando possono ottenere tanto investendo poco o nulla.
> tu sei solo una delle tante persone da cui si è svaccata sul divano prima di partire per qualche altro posto.
> ha abusato della tua ospitalità e se ne frega.
> guarda...tra un paio di settimane non si ricorderà nemmeno il tuo nome, tra meno di un mese ti avrà cancellata dalla sua testa.
> fa lo stesso!



:up:


----------



## gas (27 Agosto 2013)

farfalla;bt9017 ha detto:
			
		

> riquoto
> Sapete che a me fa tenerezza ZERO


anche a me
io non le avrei nemmeno fatto terminare il periodo di soggiorno GRATUITO:calcio:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2013)

gas;bt9019 ha detto:
			
		

> anche a me
> io non le avrei nemmeno fatto terminare il periodo di soggiorno GRATUITO:calcio:


Se devo essere sincera....anch'io


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Agosto 2013)

Mi fa di sicuro comodo pensarla come una pura maleducata.
Fosse così, semplicemente farei un sospiro di sollievo, e via.

Non l'avete vista... accanto alla grettezza e al menefreghismo c'è la netta sensazione di qualcosa che non va.

Minerva e Farfalla mi dicono di parlare alla madre, in caso, per puntualizzare le sue "belle maniere" (perdita di tempo e di energie mentali secondo me)
Gli altri mi dicono di lasciare perdere direttamente.

Ragazzi, ha 20 anni... ma ne dimostra mentalmente assai meno... nonostante Fra abbia solo 5 anni, 'sta ragazza -che pure mi ha ispirato una antipatia non indifferente- potrebbe essere mia figlia... 

Mà, sospendo il giudizio.
Nel senso, so che ora è cmq in un posto "sicuro", con gente che conosce, a fare un corso (e non vi dico di cosa, vi mettereste a ridere), e a dicembre la sua famiglia va a trovarla.

Cmq, Millepensieri ha secondo me azzeccato il carattere di lei (che è tra l'altro molto simile a quello di mio fratello maggiore....)

Grazie a tutti per i pareri, davvero.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2013)

non è per le cattive maniere che devi parlare alla madre, ma proprio per questa finta indipendenza e questa chiusura che le impediscono di imparare e crescere facendo quello che sta facendo.
tanto vale che stia a casa e vada a studiare o lavorare


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2013)

Io alla madre parlerei solo per farle evitare figuracce future


----------



## Alessandra (27 Agosto 2013)

Nausica, sei stata gentilissima a ospitarla e a sopportare la sua irritante presenza per cosi' tanti giorni. Ti sei messa nei panni di sua madre...ma...di gente come Amelie ne ho incontrata tanta...l'unico vero problema e' la maleducazione....e condivido le opinioni di Millepensieri che dice che, molto probabilmente, tra due settimane non ricordera' piu' neanche il tuo nome e che stara' gia' dormendo a scrocco su qualche altro divano. 

Avevo un'amica come Amelie...i suoi genitori sembravano persone tranquille a modo...ma quando i figli sono cosi' maleducati, un po' di responsabilita', credimi, ne hanno anche loro....non e' vero che non sanno...e' che non vogliono sapere...

La ragazza che conoscevo usciva di casa senza un soldo, i genitori le chiedevano se voleva qualche soldo prima di uscire di casa, ma lei (la Amelie che conoscevo io), diceva che non aveva bisogno...i genitori facevano spallucce e lasciavano correre...senza indagare troppo....poi questa ragazza scroccava a tutti gli amici:

chiedeva soldi per l'entrata al posto che costava 3 euro,
per il drink che costava 4 euro...
pochi spiccioli..ma lei scroccava in giro dicendo che non ne aveva...e veramente non li aveva...ma di certo non perche' era povera...perche' per lei era "figo" fare quella che non li aveva...nessuno l'aveva mai lasciata fuori dal gruppo...tutti trovavano sempre modo di "prestare" quei pochi spiccioli che non tornavano mai indietro.....

Se io uscivo di casa completamente senza spiccioli, i miei mi riprendevano subito e mi chiedevano che intenzioni avevo: mica volevo scroccare??? non sia mai! mi facevano vergognare solo all'idea! e aggiungevano..."e anche se devo solo farti una passeggiata...metti che ti capita un imprevisto?? non si esce MAI completamente senza soldi..."


Amelie, la tua amelie...sara' dello stesso genere della ragazza di cui ti ho accennato...questa si vanta di andare a scrocco...di scroccara la telefonata...finche' le va bene...quando le capitera' di  dormire in mezzo alla strada perche' non trova un divano dove essere ospitata e capitera' magari un maniaco che cerchera' di approfittarne (ho conosciute altre "Amelie" a cui non e' proprio andata cosi' bene....due finlandesi che, con la stessa leggerezza e superficialita' della tua ex ospite, hanno dormito in stazione)....forse una svegliata se la danno....ma oggi giorno, con il couchsurfing queste ragazze troveranno sempre un posto a scrocco...


io dico che non ha problemi...e' solo estremamente maleducata e viziatissima...e la madre ha le sue responsabilita'...non l'hai mai richiamata troppo...non l'ha mai responsabilizzata...


----------



## Alessandra (27 Agosto 2013)

non avevo letto che era la "parte 2"....ecco...quello che hai aggiunto con questo post mi fa confermare di piu' quello che ipotizzavo:

tutto spesato dai genitori ma non si porta dietro un soldo...(come quella che conoscevo)
e poi...niente...questa non ha mai fatto niente in vita sua...e' tutto dovuto...

viziata
maleducata
egoista


certo...a certi livelli diventa un problema...un grosso problema...
e quando sei cosi'...diventa anche un problema sociale...nessuno ti vuole intorno....
ma e' l'unico problema che ha...non credo che sia autistica o chissa' che altro...


----------

